# Any Haunters near Chesterfield, VA??



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

If you'd be willing to hold a prop for me until I can drive down from Michigan in the spring I'd gladly pay for gas and expenses. It is about 5' tall and probably heavy, you'd need a truck.


Please PM me, thank you!

- Matthew


----------

